# amelia island fishing question



## dwills (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm heading down to fernandina on july 23rd to stay for a couple of days and I'm looking to do some fishing. I'm going to be staying at amelia by the sea, so that will give me access to their pier.  I'll mainly be fishing with fresh dead shrimp for whiting and such, and using that for cut bait for small sharks. I really want to get into some sharks this trip, but I've never really gotten into them like I have in jekyl, st simons, and hilton head. Does anyone have any advice on where to go if the pier is not my best option? Any input would be greatly appreciated.

I went this past weekend and the current was terrible. It was stronger than I've ever seen. I caught plenty of whiting and a few reds, but no sharks. Maybe some of you know some helpful tips to help me out. Thanks guys!


----------



## 270 guy (Jul 8, 2010)

The bigger sharks are at the rocks. some have been caught at the county dock by the boat ramp in the past. My son saw some sharks last week while fishing near the rocks at the fort and mill dock they were smaller feeding along the banks.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 9, 2010)

The really big sharks are in the main river area- from the jetties around the island.  Lots of meds sized ones (4-6 feet) ones in front of Ft. Clinch in what the guides call the "shark hole," but you'd need a boat.  I saw about a 13 footer close to the city docks once, but I'm guessing you don't have the gear to handle that (nor do I!)


----------



## dwills (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Where would be my best bet for some sharks up to the 5 foot range from the beach? I really appreciate the help!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never seen any sharks that big caught on the beach, but if I wanted to give it a try, I'd go to the south end of the island (Nassau Sound) and pick a spot on the beach where drops off quickly near the channel.  Especially at night.  There is parking down there as well.  There are big tarpon and drum down there from time to time as well.  Sometimes the bait pods will get close enough to throw a spoon or a popper in the mix for spanish, blues and small jacks. But sometimes, nothing happens down there...kinda the way it goes when beach fishing.

I was one the beach this year and saw very little bait. I ended up blind casting a popper a little and caught a very hefty trout (26 inches) right in the breakers.

That's the fun thing about the salt water...ya just never know what is gonna happen!


----------



## ccbiggz (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm heading down there this coming weekend. We are staying about a mile from Fort Clinch. I'm looking at doing some surf casting. What bait should I use? I don't care what I catch, just want to catch something. Not meaning to hijack the thread, but if I can use a Zebco 33 and catch a small whiting that will put up a fight that will be fine with me. I'm just glad to get to go!


----------



## slab_daddy (Jul 9, 2010)

If you guys get a chance to get on a charter boat get on the misty lynn he will put you on some fish. went 2 weekends ago with capt chris and wow what an awsome trip..


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been going down there for 30 years, and have to say the best guide I've run in to is Danny Flynn for overall inshore fishing (reds, tarpon, etc.) Offshore may be TD or Terry LaCoss (I don't do a lot of offshore fishing, it bores me, so I may be off here.) For tarpon fishing, Jim Fussel is the man, as long as you don't mind being on the boat with a smoker.


----------



## 270 guy (Jul 9, 2010)

Just came back from the beach at Fernandina a few minutes ago the ocean was slick. If I was going from the shore go to the fort and fish out around the small rocks and the oyster beds around the corner from the rocks back towards the mill. If you can get live shrimp from the bait store at the foot of the bridge use them on a float rig if not use dead shrimp on the bottom for whitting. My boys caght a lot of reds, trout and flounder last week on mud minnows and live shrimp in that area. Sharks I would say catch some whitting and cut them up and send them out in the channel.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 9, 2010)

ccbiggz said:


> I'm heading down there this coming weekend. We are staying about a mile from Fort Clinch. I'm looking at doing some surf casting. What bait should I use? I don't care what I catch, just want to catch something. Not meaning to hijack the thread, but if I can use a Zebco 33 and catch a small whiting that will put up a fight that will be fine with me. I'm just glad to get to go!



For bait, just use a small piece of peeled shrimp.

Using a Zebco 33:  Your issue will be getting the bait past the breakers.  Don't think it's gonna work.  But ya never know, and as long as you have low expectations and have a fun time trying...


----------



## Foreboy (Jul 10, 2010)

I fished Amelia by the Sea pier June 28 - July2.
All in all, fishing was slow
Caught 2 small hammerheads, 7 sand sharks (three were 3 ft) and a 4 ft bonnet head.
dead shrimp, frozen mullet.  The bonnet head on a whole squid.
A small ray, a small drum, 4 whiting, 5 or 6 small bluefish.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 12, 2010)

Foreboy said:


> I fished Amelia by the Sea pier June 28 - July2.
> All in all, fishing was slow
> Caught 2 small hammerheads, 7 sand sharks (three were 3 ft) and a 4 ft bonnet head.
> dead shrimp, frozen mullet.  The bonnet head on a whole squid.
> A small ray, a small drum, 4 whiting, 5 or 6 small bluefish.




I talked with a guy surf fishing Amelia this year and he said that it was slower than normal...perhaps it's a slow year.

That being said, you still caught some fish!


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not to take over the thread but I will be going down to Amelia Island for the first time in a two weeks just wondering about some good places to eat at night.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 14, 2010)

Anywhere but the Crab Trap....But there is a new restaurant that has REALLY good food for about the same price as the Crab Trap and I'm having a mental block about it- all the locals rave about it...it's like a number, like Kitchen 29 or something. Apparently the best food on the island.


----------



## thendric (Jul 14, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Not to take over the thread but I will be going down to Amelia Island for the first time in a two weeks just wondering about some good places to eat at night.



If you want casual with good food Sliders and the Surf are both really good.  The surf usually has AUCE wings on Wed and cheap lobster on Sundays.

For nicer places Brett's by the marina is pretty good.  There is also a good family style place called the Florida House.

Down Under was great before it closed.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Bretts- over priced for what it is, but that's just on man's opinion.

There is a great little hole in the wall restaurant called the Sanddollar on the river down by the ferry as well, as long as you don't mind hearing helicopters while you are there.


----------



## deadline34 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sandy Bottoms Beach Bar & Grill
Barbara Jeans
Murrays Grill
Karibo Restaurant


----------

